# What happened to my image?



## Jddolbee (Aug 27, 2013)

After PP an image to my liking, I made a couple of virtual copies to play with different cropping formats.  When I go to the print module, some of the images (example: capture1.jpg, right image below) show up with a lot of "junk" in the sky. Image capture 2 (left image below) is the way it is supposed to be with a clean sky and puffy clouds.  After a few tries to figure out what happened, this is now happening to several other images in the same folder.  I went back and loaded a catalog from yesterday and found the same problem. What's happening here and what do I do to fix it? Some times it is the original image, and sometimes it is one or both of the VCs; there does not seem to be any consistency or pattern as to which image has the problem.  

Any ideas?

I should add, that resetting the image to the original RAW form and processing it again, does not resolve the problem. Additionally, the problem also shows up on the image in the Library module. When returning to the development module, the problem is there for a while until the image fully loads, then it displays correctly.  Does that mean it is a problem with the viewing process for the thumbnails?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Bryan Conner (Aug 27, 2013)

What are your file handling settings in the Catalog Settings dialogue box in Lightroom?  Does this problem occur with older images, or just with recent images?  To me, this looks like a really low jpeg quality/file size problem...it is pixelated severely


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 27, 2013)

So Develop module, once it's loaded, is ok?  With your current settings, or after it's reset?


----------



## Jddolbee (Aug 27, 2013)

Victoria, in the Develop module, once the image had the problem, it showed up upon initial selection, then once the image was fully loaded it cleared up with the current settings.

This was the first time that I have had this occur.  It was a folder that I had only been imported for about 24 hours.  I discarded all 1:1 previews for the folder and regenerated them and that seems to have solved the problem.  Appears to be a corruption issue with the 1:1 thumbnail.  It did not happen to all of them at once.  It started with a couple of images and as I worked with other images, it spread to them.

I would like to find the cause to prevent it from happening again. So far, the new previews seem to have solved the problem.

Jim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah, that does sound like a corrupted preview cache.  If you have some time on your hands (well, your computer's available, perhaps overnight), I'd rename the previews folder and make it rebuild all of the previews.  Once you're happy everything's there, you can delete the old previews folder.  If it happens again, I'd be looking for hardware issues.


----------



## Jddolbee (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the response.

Jim


----------

